# Guess Who's Here???



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

No pics, yet, so don't get excited. :lol: 

I wanted to take advantge and set up the appropriate amount of drama...so here's the story:

Once Upon a Time...about 6 months ago...we got Snarf...a cute, very shy and timid, quiet little (emphasis on LITTLE) hedgehog. He just turned 2-ish. He still startles easily at sounds (like my voice the little rotter) and is quite tentative when out of his cage...he explores a bit but mostly to find a place to observe. Did I mention he's LITTLE? His weight topped out at 325grams and is unlikely to stay that high - he's usually between 315-320. 

Then one day, far into the future (about 9 this morning MST), another hedgie arrived. he readily accepted touching and strange sounds. Watching him explore is much like watching a Refrigerator Perry in a china shop - lets just say he uses his weight to his best advantage. :shock: When he walks...you KNOW it! 

When we first conceived the plan to get our 'little' addition, we had to decide whether to change his name and what, of course, we should call him. We liked the name Pesto but really wanted to try out a more Asian-themed name, like Snarf :roll: . We tossed around ideas...asked the Google God and finally came up with...no...not: Sir Sonic Bob Pesto Wilbur George von Thornberry III, Esq... but Shiso (pesto has basil...Japanese basil is called Shiso...see?). Only as a tentative name cuz we knew we couldn't name him until we got to know him better.

We laid eyes on the 'little' guy and knew Shiso would NOT do. So...on the drive home, we were once again trying to come up with a new name. Asian...and BIG....hhhmmm....yup: SUMO! It suits him perfectly...you will understand when you see him in action!

Pics later. :roll:


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Love the story behind Sumo's name and I can't wait to see PICTUREEEESSS!!!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

SUMO, love it!! Congrats, looking forward to pics.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Sumo, how perfect! love it!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

My god MissC Sumo is a brilliant name for him. BRILLIANT!

EDIT: add an "O" take away the "P"


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Sump??? LOL, that is a good one too.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

CritterHeaven said:


> Sump??? LOL, that is a good one too.


LOL, you Shush


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

How DARE you post without including pictures. Hurry up would ya!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL I call my mom hedgie sumo hog!! she is a BIG girl to!! but you will love having a big hog (they like to sleep on you) :lol: :lol:


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

pictures, pictures, PICTURES, PICTURES......(Kathy jumping up and down chanting while family members look on with shear disbelief!!!)  

Happy for you - it has only been 1 1/2 week since Pippin arrived in our lives!

Kathy


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Pics are up!!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!! And ooh pics..
*goes to see pics*


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I went and saw the pictures! Eeeeee hedgie awesomeness... as a momma to a 'big' boy, I approve of the name, it does seem to suit him ^_^

~Katie


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love that name, great pick


----------

